# European LS head unit replacement



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

I'v got the UK LS version of the cruze, and ever since I got the car i'v been wanting to swap to one of these USB, Bluetooth, GPS etc head units that are availible. I know there are multiple other posts "similar" to this. but none of the US LS's have the same screen I do in the dash. I only have the 1-line basic-version which looks like this:










(bear in mind my car is Right hand drive, this is left ^ )

But what i'v noticed is that there is much less room in the opening than i'v seen on the LT and LTZ models, but i'm not sure if that's part of the smaller unit, just more plastic so it doesn't look stupidly small or whether thats part of the dash meaning the GPS units on Ebay and Amazon would not fit.

I'm also interested in what will happen to the in-car OEM functions controlled by the factory unit, such as parking sensors, interior lighting etc. I presume you have to simply set them before you remove the OEM unit and hope you don't want to change it? 

Can anyone recommend the best one? They all seem to be in Taiwan or China or something anyway...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That looks like the same head unit I have - just with a single line display instead of a four line display. Do you have a USB port for AUX input? If so, take a look at the Bluetooth Stereo AUX thread in my signature block.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My Cruze looks just like the picture only RHD but the center display has 4 lines. I have bluetooth but no built in GPS. I do use a GPS called Tom Tom which cost me $120 about 3 years ago and it is fine as it sticks to the windscreen and is easily removed to keep it out of sight.


----------



## JordanNaylor (Feb 3, 2013)

obermd said:


> That looks like the same head unit I have - just with a single line display instead of a four line display. Do you have a USB port for AUX input? If so, take a look at the Bluetooth Stereo AUX thread in my signature block.


Yeah exactly the same. Yeah I'v got the AUX, just with a blank plastic block where the USB should be. I'll have a look at Your thread now  thanks.



Aussie said:


> My Cruze looks just like the picture only RHD but the center display has 4 lines. I have bluetooth but no built in GPS. I do use a GPS called Tom Tom which cost me $120 about 3 years ago and it is fine as it sticks to the windscreen and is easily removed to keep it out of sight.


Yeah, you have the LT model I presume? These have the larger screen and climate control etc and it has built in bluetooth.
I currently use my phone for satnav/music/multimedia (Samsung Galaxy S3) with an GPS navigation app that I get with my Contract. I'd just prefer an in-dash system as it looks better for a start!


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Check the thread " Navigatiion unit that looks stock " ... should have all the info you need


----------



## alishmas (Feb 2, 2013)

Basically you have to set all the settings before you change the head unit. After that, you cannot change them anymore. 
I had that same infotainment system as you. European 2012 Cruze LT has this "single line screen". It's just terrible. I bought one of those chines GPs head units and after 4 months of usage, I decided to go back to the stock one. 
My next project is to install an android tablet on dash and swap the original radio to LTZ version (multi line screen).
Swapping screens will not work. Whole headunit should be changed.


----------

